
Google Books just won a decade-long copyright fight - tim333
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/04/18/google-books-just-won-a-decade-long-copyright-fight/
======
iregina
My university partnered with Google to produce a digital collection where
"full-text of works that are out of copyright or in the public domain are
viewable, and patrons can search inside in-copyright works."
[http://www.lib.umich.edu/michigan-digitization-
project](http://www.lib.umich.edu/michigan-digitization-project)

------
bradhanks
banner day for fair use. :)

